# Direct Injection and low saps oil



## VR6OOM (Nov 8, 2002)

Do any of you DI guys have any experience using a low saps oil, such as a VW 507 in your petrol car? Based on BITG threads I've found, these types of oils are really good for limiting carbon deposits. Any real world experience around these parts?


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

VR6OOM said:


> Do any of you DI guys have any experience using a low saps oil, such as a VW 507 in your petrol car? Based on BITG threads I've found, these types of oils are really good for limiting carbon deposits. Any real world experience around these parts?


no.

the oils I use have a SAPS of 1.0, instead of 0.8 (507.00). I use Heavy-Duty diesel oil such as SHell Rotella T6 and Chevron Delo 400 LE 5w40


----------



## Bozzimus (Sep 2, 2013)

VR6OOM said:


> Do any of you DI guys have any experience using a low saps oil, such as a VW 507 in your petrol car? Based on BITG threads I've found, these types of oils are really good for limiting carbon deposits. Any real world experience around these parts?


No experience with low SAPS on DI. I will say this...if I were to go low saps for a change or two changes, I would probably shorten the interval.


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

Bozzimus said:


> No experience with low SAPS on DI. I will say this...if I were to go low saps for a change or two changes, I would probably shorten the interval.


Yes, shorter for 507.00

the oils I listed are fine for the 10,000 mile OCI, as they still have a stout additive package with high TBN


----------

